
Recon.io is now free for startups - illdave
http://recon.io/blog/free
======
juriga
Great news! I've been using Recon.io for a couple of months now and found the
alerting functionality really useful. It's basically Google Alerts for
Twitter: just enter your product/company name and have one less feed to worry
about.

Their database of journalists is also quite valuable already. I've entered
"analytics" as the industry keyword and I get a couple of alerts every week
for similar product launches covered by well known journalists.

In the future I'd love to see more history and aggregates on the dashboard
(now only shows tweets from the last 7 days).

~~~
illdave
Awesome, glad you're finding it useful and thanks for the kind words. I'm also
planning on storing and showing more tweet history in an upcoming update, so
hopefully that'll be useful too.

------
dave5104
Is this actually just only for startups, or is anyone eligible who might get
under 500 mentions a month? I work for a mid-sized company that isn't really
startuppy anymore, but I think the marketing folks would love to try this out.
I don't think we get >500 mentions a month, but if we did, I could definitely
see them making the investment.

~~~
joshdotsmith
It's just how they named the plan: "The Startup plan is perfect for
businesses, side projects or individuals who get less than 500 brand mentions
on Twitter each month."

------
zzzmarcus
The Hipmunk demo miscategorizes most of the "neutral" tweets:
<http://recon.io/demo/neutral>

About 50% of those are easily positive with quite a few more that could fall
into the positive category without much debate.

~~~
illdave
You're right, we're improving the sentiment filter constantly but it's not
quite perfect yet. I have some updates to push live that should improve that
detection a bit further.

------
skram
This is good news - thanks guys. I tried www.recon.io out for my project a few
months ago and it was great but I think my trial expired or something. Going
to take a look at it again and take advantage of the startup plan.

Cheers,

@Skram of @MappyHealth

~~~
illdave
Nice one! Give me a shout if you run into any issues or need a hand with
getting set up: dave@recon.io

------
adrr
Not really free for startups. Free for anyone under 500 mentions a month. I
normally think of startups as companies who are less than 2 years old and
under 10 employees.

------
Kudos
Just tried this for my project, the alerting looks like it will be most
valuable to me. Hopefully I can stop monitoring my saved Twitter search and
just use this.

------
KaoruAoiShiho
How is this better than mention?

~~~
illdave
Try it out - it analyses each tweet to work out what it's about, so instead of
being alerted to everything you can (for example) only get alerts for support
issues, or user questions, or if an investor tweets about you - amongst other
things.

